# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in België >  Ervaringen met Jona Saunacenter (Herselt)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Jona Saunacenter
Wolfsdonksesteenweg 91
Herselt (AN)

Bezoek de website van Jona Saunacenter

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Jona Saunacenter (Herselt).*

----------

